# URGENT help needed, tiny kitten and i don't know what to do



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Please don't judge me, i need some help urgently.
I have a cat already which i got from 10 weeks, he was great and is now neutered and 2 years old.
I wanted to get a new kitten as some company for my older cat.
I looked high and low, for the right kitten, the right age etc. and i found the perfect kitten. I was shown photos, and told it was a male and 9 weeks old. When we arrived to collect our kitten, there were 16 kittens, and 3 mothers. The mothers were very very tiny themselves. There were 3 different litters apparently 10 weeks 9 weeks and 7 weeks 'all ready to go'. Our kitten was given to us, and looked very small but she assured us it was 9 weeks old. I took the kitten as to be quite honest i felt something bad might happen to it if i didn't as apparently the even tinier kittens were being collected tomorrow. Since we took him he has non stop cried and cried and cried. I took him into our pets at home and got an excellent member of staff. She took him our of the cat carrier and told me he was between 4-6 weeks old. She said he is underweight and she can feel his ribs. He has flee dirt all over him. She even weighed him and he was 0.2kg (200g). She gave me kitten milk and told me to mix with wheatabix and try putting it in a bowl and if not put it in a bottle (which we bought there too)....He won't take from the bottle at all, he won't drink from the bowl i don't know what to do!
I was also told he was litter trained which he is clearly not going to be and the lady in pets at home said it could well be a female. I feel absolutely awful and i cannot believe this has happened to me. I feel so guilty for takign this kitten from its mother so young and it won't eat at all. But i can't take it back to that place i just can't do it. I am in tears here. please someone help me


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

My kitten was five weeks when I got her - she was teeny too but is now big fattie! 

How long have you had her/him home? Was the Pets at Home lady just a member of staff and not a vet? I'd get him booked in at the vet asap or even phone current vet's emergency line to see what they suggest. He's probably quite overwhelmed and might not feel comfortable enough to eat and drink. My kitten had to be put in her litter tray once, and she had no accidents after so he/she may surprise you.


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

It sounds like a really terrible situation, the kitten should not have been seperated from his/her mum. Even though the conditions didn't seem great it's now going to be hard to look after this kitten properly. I would forget pet shops and go STRAIGHT to the vet, even if it means having to pay a weekend charge. This kitten needs to be seen by a professional and may need medical treatment. Please don't wait.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

it is now drinking from a syringe. The woman in pets at home was a staff member but she knew what she was talking about. It does seem to be healthy apart from the fact it is tiny, I am just worried about the fact that it doesn't eat solid food yet and I don't really know how to feed it.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

You need to treat for fleas immediately as if he has fleas they can be fatal. You can buy frontline spray from the vets which you can use from 2 days old so that is what you need with him being so tiny. Also start worming him too. Make up the milk formula and get a syringe if you can. Slowly dribble the milk into the kittens mouth and he should start to want it. You must have the kitten on its tummy to feed it though as if you hold it on its back you can flood the lungs. Personally if i was going to mix any milk with anything i'd mix it with some pate type kitten food and rub it around the lips for it to lick at it. Weigh it every day with digital scales to make sure it is putting on weight.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Kittens start using the litter tray from around 4 weeks so try putting him on a shallow tray. He should know what to do instinctively


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's good. It would still be a good idea to get her checked over by a vet as, if nothing else, the fleas need treating if you haven't already. Small kittens are very vulnerable and can go downhill very quickly if they get infections or are over run with fleas so it's a good idea to keep in touch with your vet while she is so young.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

You need to feed him/her little and often. If he is as young as they think I would be getting up in the night to feed him too!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Also I agree that he needs to be seen by a proper vet to get the fleas treated properly.


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

I can only agree with everyone else that this little one needs to see a vet. I'm sure the pets at home lady meant well, but Weetabix is not cat food and surely(?) won't have the right balance of nutrients for a growing kitten. 
Please seek out a local vet.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I am going to ring the vet on monday unless something changes, as i don't think it's an emergency as such as he is very active. he has eaten from a syringe and is not climbing around exploring the room he is in.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck with your little one - sounds like he/she needs a vet urgently. 
Please report these people to the RSPCA. Some of the other kittens could be spared the same fate.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

tinykitty said:


> I am going to ring the vet on monday unless something changes, as i don't think it's an emergency as such as he is very active. he has eaten from a syringe and is not climbing around exploring the room he is in.


Fleas on a tiny kitten as CatsGalore said is an emergency and can be fatal, I wouldn't wait till Monday I would insist on getting him seen tomorrow


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I know first hand how fleas can kill kittens. Some rescue kittens who were 4 weeks old died within a week of arriving due to being sucked dry of blood by fleas. I don't mean to scare you but it is an horrific way for kittens to die :'(


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

What colour are the kittens gums? A kittens gums should be a healthy rose pink, if they are pale or white the kitten has anaemia and at the age he is that is a serious problem.








They should look like the right picture not the left picture. If they look like the left he needs a vet pretty please.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Is he/she going to the toilet at all? If not it might need stimulating to wee and poo, mum normally does this for them. Hold upside down, bum away from you ( over a work surface so if it wriggles free it hasn't far to fall), then with damp cotton wool/paper towel gently rub genital area - it should wee almost immediately. If it takes ages and then the wee is really yellow it is dehydrated , which you can also check by pinching up the skin at the back of the neck - it should normally go down in a second or so if not immediately. If it stays pulled up it needs some subcut fluids pretty pronto. Poos take a bit longer, you can see the area in front of it's bum sort of expand, then poo will follow - should be about pencil diameter and dark brown and come out in a soft lump. Diarhoea (especially yellow) is a sign of infection (need antibiotics), or it could be constipated if dehydrated. Won't poo after every feed though, so don't worry if only occasional. Don't beat yourself up about taking him/her, I'm sure a lot of us have done it - I know I have, a 6 week kitten farm kitten we said we would put a deposit down and come back in a fortnight, they said they were on holiday tomorrow and if we didn't have her someone else was coming that afternoon. That was `11 years ago now, and still going strong. Good luck.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I know your little one may seem well, but cats are notoriously good at hiding how bad they feel. For your own peace of mind I would see a vet tomorrow.

At 4-6 weeks the kittens should either be weaned, or on the way to being so. Get some good quality wet cat food and mix it with some warm water for little one to eat. I'd suggest a couple of trays of wainwrights from pets at home, or their purely range is good too. It's a soft pate type that you can mash up with the water. Feed little and often. If you're giving cat milk go for toplife or the pets at home own brand - the whiskers one is full of sugars and other rubbish


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry this has happened and although you are working to get your little one eating and healthy please take 5 minutes and report this person to the RSPCA what they are doing is cruel so don't feel bad about making the call, other kittens that may go to other homes in the next few days could die because of this person. I do hope you seek a Vet's advice asap and hope your little kitten will thrive in your care. Good luck keep us updated. How much did you pay for the kitten if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

200gm is the weight of a 7 day old, extremely tiny for a 4-6 week old kitten who should be 500-700gm at least. Hopefully you've seen a vet by now.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Can I just say tinykitten, there are some very experienced fosterers (I'm not one of them ) giving you advice here so I hope you will take their advice, particularly to get your kitten to a vet as soon as possible, as this is a very risky stage in your cat's life and we all want to see her thrive and grow into a healthy cat. If you are not experienced with a kitten this young, it's easy to miss signs, just because she seems OK today, things can change very quickly, especially as she is underweight.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I rang the vets up this morning, and i have spoken to someone on the phone. She told me to bring him in on monday morning as long as he stays interested in food. We have had to stimulate him to wee, as he was not weeing/pooing at all so i worked out last night he was too young to be able to do it on his own. I am trying my best here, I am completely out of my depth and i am trying my best, as well as looking after my children and my other cat.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

SHe wanted £25 for it. I paid £60 for my other cat so alarm bells should have rang! I know i have been stupid, but right now I am trying really hard to make the best of this. my entire family is telling me to take him to the local dog home because they are all saying he is going to have major issues from being taken away from his mother too young.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Oh i wanted to add we did explain to the vet that it seems to have fleas, but they still said monday is fine...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I know you are finding this very hard. Your vets don't sound very helpful, I would suggest you try another one and be more insistent you want an appointment today if only to get the fleas treated and a general check over.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Whatever you do do not use johnsons flea treatment for your kitten. I know most major supermarkets and pet shops sell it but it's been known to kill cats as it has an ingredient fatal to cat it begins with a P someone else on here may know the name. I have shared something on Facebook yesterday about a house flea treatment also that killed a cat in the Maine coon page. That was johnsons too. If I knew how to start a petition I would to stop this ingredient being in their products. I would get a flea comb if your vet won't see her. And drop the fleas in hot water, or crack the fleas to kill them. You will have to treat the house as well as the kitten but please use something from your vet. You have had some very good advice about feeding your little baby. The poster is a fosterer and has done this many times with great success. I wish you the best of luck with your little one. Is there not another vet near you who can look at her and give you some advice?

Viv xx


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I haveen using a flee comb, which i bought in pets at home. I haven't actually seen any live fleas on him just a lot of flea dirt. My other cat is up to date with flea treatment but i think i am now going to have to treat the entire house anyway because i know they can lay in the carpets.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The ONLY flea product in the UK suitable for such tiny kittens is Frontline spray, not the spot-ons. It's suitable for older cats as well but unfortunately it's prescription only - you have to see your vet to get it, or a prescription. If you can comb fleas out so do and pop or drown them.

You can get effective spays for the house without going to the vet, for example RIP Fleas. However you MUST follow the directions for them to be safe.

If the kitten has or had fleas when you brought it in, it's vital to treat the house as flea eggs drop off the kitten into your house and you could find yourself with an infestation in a month or two.

You can also get Panacur without a vet visit and it's suitable for small kittens.

Are you weighing this kitten every day at about the same time? Weigh in grams, and if you don't have one get a cheap set of digital kitchen scales that weigh to 1g. Record his/her weights, he/she should gain most days. A kitten with it's mother would gain about 10g/day but I suspect you get a lesser gain with a bottle baby. You also need an accurate weight for safe and effective worming.

If you take the kitten to the dogs home (why the dogs home?) I imagine it will be euthanased as it's time-consuming to care for such a tiny mite. Right now I suspect it needs feeding every 5 hours or so during the day (5-6 feeds per day) on a suitable formula, and I wouldn't be trying to get it to eat solids right now. Toilet him/her before and after each feed. Once he/she starts gaining each day you can think about that, and also about worming him/her. Do feed the kitten on it's tummy, if you feed it on it's back the milk can go down the wrong way. Hopefully because this isn't a newborn the risk is smaller.

He/she needs a warm box - cold kittens can't digest properly, and it takes energy to stay warm.

This link contains lots of good information. Since the kitten is only 200g or so I would treat it as if it's almost normal weight for it's age, so 3 weeks or so old. I imagine it has blue eyes which means it's certainly not 6 weeks old.

http://www.icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens/hand-rearing-kittens


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

PS suggest you put the country and hopefully the city / town you are in in your profile. Names for safe wormers, flea treatments and so on vary by country, plus if you are in the UK there might be someone with experience near you. You might also find one of the vet nurses at your practise is experienced at hand-rearing.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Yes blue eyes, i feel such an idiot but i honestly didn't know what to look out for! It was so simple with my older cat and he was perfect. I have a kitchen scales. i will way him every day at the same time like you said. thank you for your help. I am from London uk.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

tinykitty, I do agree with the others who have posted that you should try and take the kitten to see a vet today just to be safe. 
The fleas are a concern and the vet can safely apply the proper flea spray. I think you should also buy Cimicat or a specific kitten formula milk and not just use the cartons of 'kitten milk' which are actually a very different product.
Short term the kitten IS very vulnerable....however if you can get him/her through this next few weeks then I don't see why there should be any long term health issues. My Monty was apparently taken from his mother at 4 weeks and bottle fed in his new home....he is a strapping 6.5kg of a cat now with no health issues.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oh he is adorable!
Vet will also be able to sell you a safe worming product and hopefully even give the first dose as it can be messy.
plenty of vets offer saturday appointments at the standard fee, the vets in Pets at Home even offer sunday appointments. You will feel so much less stressed by taking him to a vet sooner rather than waiting till Monday.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

You really need to get the kitten to a vets ASAP. 

Why the lady at [email protected] suggested wheetabix is beyond me, that much grain can only make things worse. Try to get some pate food you can mush up with the kitten milk (the powder milk not the premade stuff). 

Just because you can't see fleas doesn't mean they aren't there. For the sake of a 25 quid consult I don't understand why you wouldn't take him to the vets today/tomorrow. 

Good luck with him


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You can buy kitten formula at [email protected] I hadn't spotted you are using 'kitten milk' cartons, agree they are not suitable and you need to use something which is complete not simply a supplement. Ask the staff if you aren't sure. Although I think your kitten looks to be the sort of age at which some do start exploring their mother's milk it needs a complete milk. Many kittens continue to nurse for 12-13 weeks, and longer if still with their mothers though by that time it's comfort nursing rather than crucial nutrition.

He or she is very cute and very tiny - 3-4 weeks old is my guess. I also second reporting them to the RSPCA as they have clearly sold a kitten which is far too young to be leaving it's mother.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your not an idiot  lots of people make mistakes but your seeking help to put it right! If you hadn't took him home someone else would of and it might of been a whole different story! He looks lovely


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I'm not using the cartons! I didn't mean them i have 'kitty milk' formula pets at home own brand that i make up with water and the powder like a babies bottle. This is what they showed me to get and so i got it. i hadn't added the wheatabix to the milk i have only been giving him the milk in a bottle every few hours when he seems to be looking for it, he seems to take when he wants then i wipe him and then he goes to sleep again. When i first started to wipe him to get him to wee it was very yellow. Now, since feeding him myself every few hours his wee is much more diluted and there is more of it. I also have all my kids at home as it is saturday and i have no transport as my husband is at work. I know everyone thinks i am doing it all wrong but i really am trying my absolute best and i just feel like crying. My mother has told me to take him back/to a dogs home and is really angry with me. I was anticipating a 9 week old litter trained kitten who was eating solids, as that is exactly what i was told he was, and i am trying with every bone in my body not to fall in love with this little one as i am so scared i am going to do it all wrong and it will die or something. My other cat is also not reacting well - he is terified of the new kitten. I am very grateful for everyone who has taken the time to reply and try to help me though.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Many years ago i got a 2 week old kitten and i was advised to feed weetabix by the vet, which i now know is completely wrong, too many grains are not good for them but i guess people are still giving old advice, I used kitten formula and mashed food and warm wet cotton wool to help them go to the toilet. I had him for almost 17 years and he had no health problems from leaving his mum too young.
I got my youngest cat last year when he was exactly 6 weeks old, so too young to leave his mum but older than your baby, he was eating kitten food which made things easier but as others have said the kitten milk cartons arent really any good for a kitten so young, it can also cause upset tummies which could cause a lot of trouble at that age.
You really need to get some formula, i also agree with what other posters have said you do need to get him to a vet asap, ive seen first hand what fleas can do to a tiny kitten...and it can happen fast!

Good luck, dont feel bad we all make mistakes and to be honest i probably would have taken him too even if i thought he was too young because they obviously didnt care about keeping him....

EDIT...cross posted with you, ignore what i said abot the cartons!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

tinykitty said:


> I'm not using the cartons! I didn't mean them i have 'kitty milk' formula pets at home own brand that i make up with water and the powder like a babies bottle. This is what they showed me to get and so i got it. i hadn't added the wheatabix to the milk i have only been giving him the milk in a bottle every few hours when he seems to be looking for it, he seems to take when he wants then i wipe him and then he goes to sleep again. When i first started to wipe him to get him to wee it was very yellow. Now, since feeding him myself every few hours his wee is much more diluted and there is more of it. I also have all my kids at home as it is saturday and i have no transport as my husband is at work. I know everyone thinks i am doing it all wrong but i really am trying my absolute best and i just feel like crying. My mother has told me to take him back/to a dogs home and is really angry with me. I was anticipating a 9 week old litter trained kitten who was eating solids, as that is exactly what i was told he was, and i am trying with every bone in my body not to fall in love with this little one as i am so scared i am going to do it all wrong and it will die or something. My other cat is also not reacting well - he is terified of the new kitten. I am very grateful for everyone who has taken the time to reply and try to help me though.


Hey!







your not doing it all wrong . You've rescued that kitten not bought it, I felt the same when I got mine. The little might is clearly on a stronger footing now he is in your care. Just keep an eye out for any changes in his condition and don't hesitate to get help from a vet before monday if he starts to go downhill. But fingers crossed your kind ministrations will make him start to improve rapidly. X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

tinykitty said:


> I'm not using the cartons! I didn't mean them i have 'kitty milk' formula pets at home own brand that i make up with water and the powder like a babies bottle. This is what they showed me to get and so i got it. i hadn't added the wheatabix to the milk i have only been giving him the milk in a bottle every few hours when he seems to be looking for it, he seems to take when he wants then i wipe him and then he goes to sleep again. When i first started to wipe him to get him to wee it was very yellow. Now, since feeding him myself every few hours his wee is much more diluted and there is more of it. I also have all my kids at home as it is saturday and i have no transport as my husband is at work. I know everyone thinks i am doing it all wrong but i really am trying my absolute best and i just feel like crying. My mother has told me to take him back/to a dogs home and is really angry with me. I was anticipating a 9 week old litter trained kitten who was eating solids, as that is exactly what i was told he was, and i am trying with every bone in my body not to fall in love with this little one as i am so scared i am going to do it all wrong and it will die or something. My other cat is also not reacting well - he is terified of the new kitten. I am very grateful for everyone who has taken the time to reply and try to help me though.


Try not to get upset you are doing the best you can for him. The main problem here is the fleas. As others have said they can kill a kitten quickly. I had to raise a litter of kittens years ago I took in a stray who was pregnant and when she had her kittens she kept moving them around the house. One day she took them to my daughters cot and somehow I don't really know what happened as when I found her she had a broken leg. So I had to take over while mum was being treated at the vets. When she came home she didn't want to know them. Probably because my smell was on them where I was feeding them. But through perseverance I got there and successfully raised the whole litter.i don't know how I did it but I did with the guidance of the vet. Yes I got upset and thought I cant do this but I got through it. It's hard when people let kittens go too early and I do feel for you. He is alive, eating, going to the loo.sleeping and is loved what more can a tiny kitten want? Your other cat would of been upset even if you had an older kitten or even an adult cat.its perfectly normal and they do come round in the end. I have in my 40 odd years of owning cats have had 3 or 4 cats and yes they have got upset but they did get over it. Usually within the week. I had my bitch spayed Thursday and when she came home because she smelt different they all spat at her. Yogi kept following her around growling at her and poor Gemma couldn't understand why. Today they are all giving her head butts. A few days will make a big difference. Try scent swapping. Rub a cloth on your older cat then rub it on the kitten. Then do visa versa. Once your kitten smells like one of the family your older cat should settle.

Viv xx


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Thank you. It's so hard not to get upset, i feel like i have bitten off more than i can chew. My other cat is 2 and the most loving friendly animal and acts like one of the kids. however, since he was neutered at 6 months old, he is very nervous of adults. He hates to have any flea treatment done/worming tablet, and it is an utter nightmare trying to get him in the cat carrier to go to the vet and he goes ballistic. I think next time i take him to the vet i need to look into giving him something/using something to relax him as he gets way too stressed out. He does not like visitors, when he hears our doorbell go he takes to underneath the kids bed and stays there until the person has left. Unless the person is a child then he comes out and plays along with them....
He is reacting in the same way to this kitten, which is adding to the stress as i don't want to do anything to upset the older cat. I thought he might hiss etc. at first but i honestly did not realise he would be terified of this little kitten. Kitten on the other hand is fearless!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Try getting a feliway plug in look online for the cheapest option. They now have one that lasts 60 days instead of 30 as with most of the other things you have said I think most cats are like that. My lot hate flea treatment. I use advocate from my vets as it has a wormer in it but not tapeworm. You are doing really well believe me to take on a kitten that hasn't been weaned yet and you are the one that's kept him alive with your dedication. What you describe with your cat is normal. When any new cat comes into the home. He will calm down quite a few posters like to go down the route of separate rooms but I believe in taking the bull by the horns and letting them meet. I am sure you can do it. You can always ask your vet or us for advice if you need it. But you sound like you are doing fine  

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwwww I feel for you! You have been thrown into a situation by the unscrupulous woman who just wants to make as much money as she can as quickly as she can. I agree the vet is where you should be heading today but if that is not possible then carry on with what you are doing and keep looking on here for any further advice there are a lot of members that are very experienced and can help you along with his care. He is very young so this will be time consuming so be prepared to put other jobs on hold for now. Stay as calm as you can to help you cope. I do hope that you can get him through the weekend without any problems and will keep looking in for updates. Hugs xxx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

@tinykitty I think you are coping admirably in the situation you have found yourself thanks to some callous woman. Just keep on as you are with the flea combing, on dark furred cats fleas can be difficult to see. If a flea does get caught on the comb, crush it immediately. Your vet will be able to advise you and give you flea and worm treatments that are suitable for the kitten when you go to see them on Monday. You're clearly doing a good job with the feeding as the urine you are getting is no longer bright yellow. Adult cats are often spooked by very small kittens. I'm not sure why, maybe its the noises they make, but also your new kitten will smell of his old home so stroke him often and also stroke your own cat to help transfer the 'home smell'.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Try not go beat yourself up, we all learn by experience. I've made some bloomers in the past and bought kittens from places I wouldn't touch with a barge pole today. I expect your other cat is picking up on your stress. I would suggest you use some Feliway plug ins at the moment and give him some Zyklene which may make him feel calmer. It might be better to keep the kitten in a room away from your other cat for a few days.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

The exact same thing happened to me with my Loca.. We were told she was 9 weeks, she was nearer to 4 and I was completely clueless. It happens. 

Just to put your mind at rest, Loca is now over a year old and the must lovely, cuddly little (big) thing ever. She has no behavioural problems at all. 

You are clearly doing your best - don't beat yourself up.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

The first thing I would have done was take the kitten to the vet. What are you waiting for? Even if she does "make it through the weekend" you could save the little mite a lot of suffering, getting her medical attention now rather than later.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Seconding, thirding & fourthing what everyone is saying. Mistakes happen, don't beat yourself up. Little one is far better in your hands than in the hands of the person who sold her. She's a cutie by the way. I'd just keep doing what you're doing. by the sounds of it she's doing ok, a little fighter in fact. Maybe you should call her Minerva (Minnie) after the goddess of fighting, wisdom and heroic endevours 

One things are a bit calmer and more settled, I would certainly report this woman to the RSCPA - she sounds like a liability!!


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

My older cat has been hiding all day in the my children's room. Little kitten managed to climb onto the sofa, and despite me trying to put him back in his bed several times he kept climbing back up and then fell asleep up there. After a while my big cat, slowly comes strolling into the living room sniffing the air. he goes right up to the sofa, gets up on his back legs and sniffs the little at all over, for a few minutes. then gets back down, and casually strolls back out of the room.....i think that is a good sign? the little one stayed asleep the whole time.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It sounds good to me, and if the older cat will accept the kitten while it's so small it will do the kitten no end of good. It also sounds like the kitten is doing well.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with OS it sounds like a positive reaction from your older cat! How is the feeding going? XXX


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

It will take time for them to get use to each other but I'm sure they will get there


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

He is only taking a small amount at a time from the bottle. the other thing i forgot to add was that i put him in the litter tray earlier on and he did a wee in it on his own. But nothing since then and no poo yet.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That sounds like a very positive move on your cats behalf. It will be very small steps but I am sure they will be best of friends in the end. 

Viv xx​


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

tinykitty said:


> He is only taking a small amount at a time from the bottle. the other thing i forgot to add was that i put him in the litter tray earlier on and he did a wee in it on his own. But nothing since then and no poo yet.


You are doing really well with him Hun have you tried some pate cat food around his lips yet?

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Keep stimulating him to go he'll get the hang of it but is very young still so will need encouragement! So far so good!


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I don't have any Pate food and i really don't want to leave him on his own to go out and get some. My eldest son is only 9 so not old enough to go to the shop and get it for me on his own, even though pets at home is only a 5 minute walk away. Tomorrow my husband has a day off work, i will be able to get out and get some pate kitten food of some kind. I am also going to ring the vet again in the morning and see if they will see him. I have seen a few comments saying i should just get him to the vet asap, but i did ring the vet and was told he couldn't be seen as an emergency and to bring him in monday. I will get hubby to ring them in the morning and try and get them to see him.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

wainwrights kitten trays or purely are excellent smooth pate types. you could try mixing a little into the milk and see how he gets on. i think they also do specialist weaning food


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Thank you i will look out for them tomorrow and ask someone for help if i can't find it. I had normal kitten food it, anticipating a much older kitten but obviously it has chunks and is no good for this little one. How long is a kitten meant to sleep in a day? it seems to sleep a lot, is that ok? 
My other cat has ventured past the living room a few times now and has eaten his dinner (he would not eat this morning) so i think he is slowly getting used to it, he is a bit of a diva though!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Small steps Hun and your cat will get there. Kittens at that age sleep a lot they are growing. My MC yogi is still growing and he has some days where he sleeps all day he is now 2 years old he will grow untill he is 4. Sleep as well as play are both very important parts of a kittens life he will start to stay awake longer as he gets older. You are doing really well. You have been thrown in at the deep end but you are winning

Viv xx


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Thank you. I am keeping a close eye on him, he has slept most of the day and not taking too much milk either, but he is taking small amounts at a time. ALso, is it very difficult to tell what gender it is? As i was told a boy but the woman in pets at home wasn't sure. I know the vet will be able to tell me, but is it something i can look for myself?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I like Hills kitten pate tins or Royal Canin first age pate trays for starting kittens off.

When you say he is not taking much at each feed how much would you say he is taking in MLs? I wouldn't expect him to take a lot and the amount will depend on the gaps between feeds. Very young kittens like yours sleep for much of the time, they eat and sleep, eat and sleep, that is about the size of their day. Every time you feed him, put him in the tray and stimulate him to wee. This will help train him and he will get there in the end. I sometimes grab a front paw and make scraping motions in the litter, this seems to help something click in their minds.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

You are doing an amazing job. You have had some superb advice from some very knowledgeable people. As has previously been said, keep up with the combing. That your other cat has had a sniff is definitely a positive step. You won't go wrong with the advice you get here.

He/she is a wee cutie. Have you thought of names yet? Also, we need a name and a pic of your other fur baby


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You could try mashing the kitten food you already have in a blender/liquidiser if you have one. See if he will take any. xxx


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

He's not taking much at a time. how much milk should he be drinking. I took a picture fo underneath him and someone i know had a look and says its defiantly a boy, i think so too now looking at the picture.name ideas welcome! Our other cat is black and white 2 years old and his name is frankie


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> He's not taking much at a time. how much milk should he be drinking.


I've just checked my Royal Canin Milk feeding guide, it'll be similar to the stuff you have I should think. If we take your kitten to be about 5 weeks old he will drink about 10 - 15 mls per meal and he will need about 5 - 6 meals per day. So if you are feeding him more often than this, it might explain why he doesn't take very much because he won't be really hungry.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

He has taken about 7 mls this morning, then about 3mls a few hours later and then about 8ish mls not long ago....i don't know if this is enough. he seems to take it then stops and start to wriggle away and fight me. The vet on the phone this morning said when he starts to wriggle away he has had enough.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, he will pull away when he's had enough. It would seem that 8 mls seems to be about his level. How often are you feeding him?


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I have been trying every few hours but he won't have it, he seems to take some every 4/5 hours.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Well remembering that he is very malnourished and small for his age then feed him as much and as often as he will take , unfortunately for you that means overnight as well. On the bright side things can only get better from here. It wont be too long before he can go overnight and you can catch up on sleep.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> I have been trying every few hours but he won't have it, he seems to take some every 4/5 hours.


Every 4/5 hours seems adequate for a kitten of that age. Overfeeding can be as bad as feeding too little, so I would stick to what he is telling you he wants


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You're doing great! I am just sorry you are having to go through this as it is important that he has feeds during the night and as you have kids it's not going to be easy. Keep posting hun! xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing a good job taking care of him but you will have to stimulate him to poop probably.

Any canned pate food is fine. It doesn't need to be labeled "kitten" food, that is a marketing gimmick. You can mix the KMR with it to boost it up some.

Keep them separated until the kitten has been to the vet and tested for disease, and has been de-flead and de-wormed.

Regarding the vet: It's not the receptionist's place to judge whether it is an emergency or not. That's nuts. If the pet owner says urgent, that should be that.

For future reference, any time you get a new pet, you should already have the vet appointment scheduled. A new pet should always be seen by your own vet before being integrated. Always.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

how's little un this morning?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is the little baby today Hun? Hope all is ok. 

Viv xx


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, little no name is ok still. I fed him at 12am last night, then he weed but still no poo at all, even though we have been stimulating him nothing yet. I set the alarm for 4am to feed him again, he was fast asleep so, i tried again at 5am, still fast asleep so i woke him and tried to feed him but he wasn't having any of it and outright refused. At half 6 i was woken by meowing (more like squeaking!) and when i went in to him there was wee on the floor so he can definitely go on his own, but not in the right place...yet. I gave him a bottle, and then he went exploring around the living room, and frankie (our older cat) decided to come in. He went right up to the kitten, kitten was very curious and fearless and carries on walking, and frankie was slowly backing away from him, low to the ground. But then he came back again and again and again, and they are now in the same room although frankie is watching him very carefully but is showing no aggression or anything like that.
I can't really keep them apart, as we live in a flat, and where i am feeding the little one so much i don't want to lock frankie out of rooms where we are all in as then he will think he is being punished or something. At night we have been putting the little one in the kitchen (it's safe, nowhere he can get where he shouldn't).


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

tinykitty said:


> Hi everyone, little no name is ok still. I fed him at 12am last night, then he weed but still no poo at all, even though we have been stimulating him nothing yet. I set the alarm for 4am to feed him again, he was fast asleep so, i tried again at 5am, still fast asleep so i woke him and tried to feed him but he wasn't having any of it and outright refused. At half 6 i was woken by meowing (more like squeaking!) and when i went in to him there was wee on the floor so he can definitely go on his own, but not in the right place...yet. I gave him a bottle, and then he went exploring around the living room, and frankie (our older cat) decided to come in. He went right up to the kitten, kitten was very curious and fearless and carries on walking, and frankie was slowly backing away from him, low to the ground. But then he came back again and again and again, and they are now in the same room although frankie is watching him very carefully but is showing no aggression or anything like that.
> I can't really keep them apart, as we live in a flat, and where i am feeding the little one so much i don't want to lock frankie out of rooms where we are all in as then he will think he is being punished or something. At night we have been putting the little one in the kitchen (it's safe, nowhere he can get where he shouldn't).
> 
> View attachment 231264
> ...


He is doing really well. I am a little concerned he hasn't pooed yet. He is a little young to be able to hold himself at the moment, just put him in his tray when he wakes. When he has had a meal and also sometimes when playing. Your older cat is doing really well with him. He is starting to feel comfortable around him. Those pictures of them both are lovely. You are doing really well. Please let us know how you get on with him at the vets tomorrow. Make a list of the things that are worrying you about him. That way you won't miss anything. They will give you great advise on how to wean him off onto meat.

Viv xx
Edit your cat may slap out at the kitten if the kitten gets too rough with him. Don't stop him this is what his mum would do if he got rough with her. I would only intervene if the big cat got too rough.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I have just spoken to a vet as i am concerned that his gums are very pale. I took no nonsense from the receptionist and asked to speak directly to the vet who booked him in for 11am this morning.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Well done on persuading the vet to see him. I'm sure he'll be fine but I think you need the support to make you feel more confident. This is obviously worrying but I'm sure everything will turn out well. Your kitten is very lucky to have found you! He/she may even get a name today


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

tinykitty said:


> I have just spoken to a vet as i am concerned that his gums are very pale. I took no nonsense from the receptionist and asked to speak directly to the vet who booked him in for 11am this morning.


Sending you lots of positive vibes for your kitten please let us know how you get on

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I haven't posted at all as there has been so much great advice given already, but I have been following your thread from the beginning and I just wanted to offer my support for what you are doing for little no name. 

It's lovely to see someone genuinely caring and trying to do their best in such a tragic situation. Keep up the good work with him and I really hope your efforts pay off and you have a thriving, healthy kitten to show for them.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm glad to hear he is still ok. Kudos to you for tackling the receptionist and insisting on seeing the vet. Let us know how you get on.

It sounds like things are going well with Frankie too, fingers crossed this progress continues.


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

Great news that the little one is going to be seen by a vet! Fingers crossed everything goes well and he's thriving in no time.
Keep up the good work, the little one is lucky to have found his family


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just caught up with this thread after seeing your other one, sounds like you are doing the right things and the advice given here is as always superb. I hope the wee one will be ok.

I'd like to give the people who "breed" kittens in these conditions a good slap! I


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Good news, he seems to be ok. The vet says he is around 5 weeks old. He is 301g now. a boy. His gums are slightly white but she says he was not being fed properly.His tummy is empty and his ribs are felt very easily. He has been sprayed all over for fleas and needs to go back in 4 weeks. He has also started sneezing which she said to keep an eye on.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

That is good news! I hope the vet gave you advice for feeding (the milk) and how to help with his toileting 

I'm sure you will have a strong happy kitten in no time!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Well done for getting him to the vet. Poor wee mite has really landed on his paws by having you as his mum. I have a feeling that this wee boy is going to become special to all of us here on PF.

I don't know if we have actually welcomed you yet but a huge warm welcome from all of us crazy cat people here on one of the closest communities on the net. Never be afraid to ask anything and please join in to any other thread that takes your fancy.

When you go back to the vet you can ask get what will be the weight or age that she will snip those wee furry pom-poms off. (His wee boy bits)

Next big thing will be the naming of wee cutie. We will also expect lots of pics of him and let's not forget Frankie. He is a handsome wee boy and hopefully he will take over some of the teaching that only cats can do with each other about how to cause as much mischief in as short a time possible.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

What did the vet say about his not pooping? Did he feel his belly for the amount of poo inside?

I have been following this thread from the beginning and you are doing a fabulous job. And so is Frankie. It seems like he is still a bit wary, but from the photos I get the impression he is curious and protective as well. This thread has made me very happy, thinking how things might have turned out if you hadn't taken him away when you did.

I think Lucky would be an appropriate name for him, as this little one has gone from hell straight to heaven with a slave like you giving him such excellent care..


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

She sais he is not constipated his belly does not feel full she reckona he simpy has not been fed properly so hasn't got enough inside him yet and will poo in time.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Late looking in today! So pleased you got your little one to the Vet today he's too young to leave anything to chance. I'm also wondering if the Vet gave you any advice as regards feeding and toileting? It's going to be difficult in the weeks ahead but with all the care you are willing to give I'm sure he'll soon be a gorgeous strong kitten! XXX


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

She said to put some food on a plate and to see what he does he may walk in it and then lick his paws and start to eat it. And to continue with the milk until he is is eating kitten food completely.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope all goes OK at the vets, you're doing really well. :Smuggrin Love the pics, Frankie is obviously coming round.
Ooops, sorry missed a page, you've been to the vets!! Glad things are OK.


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

Frankie and Benny. Got to be. 

Sounds like he's doing okay, so keep up the good work.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic news he is ok. I did wonder about putting food down for him but was unsure if he was old enough. Well done you for the fantastic job you are doing with him.

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> She said to put some food on a plate and to see what he does he may walk in it and then lick his paws and start to eat it. And to continue with the milk until he is is eating kitten food completely.


He will definitely walk in it! :Joyfulbut will possibly eat a bit too! use a flat plate not a bowl of any kind he'll have it over! LOL! XXX


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I am on my way to pets at home now. My sons name is benny! So i already have frankie and benny lol...


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Well done to you!
You're doing a great job of taking care of this wee guy.I wish yous the best of luck and look forward to seeing pictures of him getting bigger and thriving.


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

tinykitty said:


> I am on my way to pets at home now. My sons name is benny! So i already have frankie and benny lol...


I'm afraid you'll have to change your son's name.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

tinykitty said:


> Good news, he seems to be ok. The vet says he is around 5 weeks old. He is 301g now. a boy. His gums are slightly white but she says he was not being fed properly.His tummy is empty and his ribs are felt very easily. He has been sprayed all over for fleas and needs to go back in 4 weeks. He has also started sneezing which she said to keep an eye on.





tinykitty said:


> She said to put some food on a plate and to see what he does he may walk in it and then lick his paws and start to eat it. And to continue with the milk until he is is eating kitten food completely.





tinykitty said:


> She sais he is not constipated his belly does not feel full she reckona he simpy has not been fed properly so hasn't got enough inside him yet and will poo in time.


If she is right about his age his eyes will start changing colour very soon - in the next week or so. 300g is awful small for a 5-week old kitten. I checked and my Oriental kittens were that weight at about 3 weeks, so keep feeding him lots and lots. If you can weigh him fairly accurately every few days you will be able to see how well he is gaining weight. If he tends to wander off the scales pop him in some sort of container - I've used a glass casserole dish, and a glass measuring jug before now. If you have digital scales they will probably auto-zero if you put the container on first, otherwise you have to weigh it separately and subtract.

It could be several weeks before he is completely weaned, but it will get easier when he starts lapping from a saucer.

She is probably right about him walking into food as well, and if he is cleaning himself you could put a little on his front legs, he will taste it as he licks himself. Don't rush him though, and try to find grain-free foods to wean him onto. There is no need to buy specific kitten food if you get good-quality grain. At the supermarket Butchers is grain-free though he will eat a lot of it as the jelly content is high, so is Sheba Fine Flakes (but not most other Shebas), and Zooplus have a huge variety including some variety packs.

Was worming mentioned? He could well have roundworms, Panacur is safe for kittens of his age, and it needs repeating a couple of times as well. If not maybe give them a quick ring and ask about it? Once he is at least 6 weeks and 500g he can have 1/2 a kitten Milbemax which is more expensive than Panacur but much easier (IMHO) to give. I used Panacur for a litter I fostered and ended up wearing quite a lot of it!


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

another update from me! We went to pets and home and were shown trays of kitten food suitable from 1 month by wainwrights. When we got in i did as someone on here suggested, and put some around his lips, he was not impressed, but licked his lips and then i put some more and he started lapping it up off of my finger, biting me quite hard! So i put about a quarter of a tray onto a plate, to see what happened thinking he would play in it....nope he ate it - the lot of it! then drank some water from his bowl, and THEN went and did a wee in the litter tray!! 
Name wise - we are between toby, montie, indy, joey, rocky,or rusty. Hubby doesn't want to call him lucky and he thinks it could be bad luck and jinx us!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Great update!
Why not just call him Tiny? Hopefully he will grow into a huge bruiser of a cat and then every time someone comments on his name you get a chance to tell the story of how he came to live with you.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I bought some panacur from pets at home. but not given it to him yet, i have to give him less than even the first notch as he is soo tiny!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

tinykitty said:


> another update from me! We went to pets and home and were shown trays of kitten food suitable from 1 month by wainwrights. When we got in i did as someone on here suggested, and put some around his lips, he was not impressed, but licked his lips and then i put some more and he started lapping it up off of my finger, biting me quite hard! So i put about a quarter of a tray onto a plate, to see what happened thinking he would play in it....nope he ate it - the lot of it! then drank some water from his bowl, and THEN went and did a wee in the litter tray!!
> Name wise - we are between toby, montie, indy, joey, rocky,or rusty. Hubby doesn't want to call him lucky and he thinks it could be bad luck and jinx us!


Well, that's excellent news! You are doing so, so well with him - I've been watching from the beginning, but didn't want to distraact from the expert advice of our kitten experts 

If those are the names on the final list, then my vote would have to go to Rocky - he is obviously a tenacious little fighter!


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I just weighed him on the kitchen scales - as someone said to weigh him on the same scale at roughly the same time. yesterday this time he was 299g today he is 309g, is that ok?


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

I would say just as long as he weighs more than he did yesterday then that's great!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

tinykitty said:


> I just weighed him on the kitchen scales - as someone said to weigh him on the same scale at roughly the same time. yesterday this time he was 299g today he is 309g, is that ok?


Yes he is putting on weight that is brilliant  
Kittens need to be fed little and often as they have tiny bellys just feed him as much as he will eat and you won't go far wrong but make room for the all important milk. I am so pleased for you Hun you have done so well.

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

One of the breeders on here I think it might have been orientalslave said about 10 grams a day her kittens put on but don't quote me on that but I would say he is doing very well indeed 

Viv xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

When mischief was malnourished he put on 200g a week for a good 8 weeks. I would not worry about the weight he puts on being too much. Just trust to his appetite. I'm really happy the vet thinks hes not in danger. Your doing a wonderful job. Personally as a labyrinth fan I like the name Toby. X


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

how many times should i give him the pate stuff a day roughly? thanks so much for everyones help and advice i could not do this without you guys!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

It sounds like you're doing a wonderful job...My Finn was just under 400gms at 6 weeks and we knew he was definitely 6 weeks so there was no doubt for us, we pretty much fed him whenever he was hungry, just little bits so we didnt over load his belly, there wasnt a set amount of times for us ( so im not much help really!) 
he put his weight on slowly, he wasnt under weight but was small for his age, when he was neutered at 4 months he was about 300gms smaller than the vet expected a cat his age to be but for his size his body condition was good,we gradually cut his meals down to 3 a day...He's 11 months old now and last time i took him for a check over i was told he has a big fat pad over his belly and that he needs to lose some weight!!


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

We have decided on his name. Lostsoul, after seeing your post, something just clicked - we are going to copy you and call the little one Finnley!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh wonderful! that will suit him so well! Welcome to little Finnley! XXX


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

10g is a good gain for such a small kitten. I would offer him solid food 4-5 times a day, his tummy is small so he needs to eat little & often.


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

Good luck cute little Finnley. Sounds like you're in good hands :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

tinykitty said:


> We have decided on his name. Lostsoul, after seeing your post, something just clicked - we are going to copy you and call the little one Finnley!


Aww thats so cute, my Finn only gets called Finnley when hes naughty, so thats most of the time! 
Welcome to your furever home little Finnley xxx

My Finnley definitely approves of the name!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome Finnley 2! So gad the vet is happy with him. Echoing everyone else.. Feed him often lots of little bits. Keep up the milk as well though for another couple of weeks if you can. The more he eats and drinks the stronger he'll get.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Aww your finnley is lovely he looks a bit like frankie!
so little finnley did a poo!! In the litter tray! He is getting there he has come on so much already since friday.
and then him and frankie were well i think it was playing. Finnley was raising both his paws and frankie then put one of his up and then frankie came bounding into the living room and hid in my kids tent, finnley came in and followed him and it was sort of like a game of hide and seek. Until Finnley got a bit tired and fell asleep in the tent.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so pleased for you! since your first post things are now looking happy and positive for all of you! Post photos when you can!  xxx


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Think he is tired out


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Finnley is just so cute! sweet dreaming!







XXX


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Way to go little Finnley! He really is a beautiful boy x


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

oh bless!! such a happy story when things could have gone so wrong given his poor start. You should be massively proud of what you've done


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I've only just seen this thread, what a little cutie Finnley is, and what a wonderful job you're doing with him, he's very lucky to have found you! It sounds like things are going in the right direction with him and Frankie too, which is great news!

I'm sure he will continue to grow and thrive with you, it's amazing how much weight they can put on even after a tough start in life. One of my cats was very tiny when I took her on, she was 890g and estimated at about 5/6 months old) she's now 1.89kg at 7/8 months old and put on that kilo in just over a month. Her weight gain has stopped now and she hasn't gained for a while, but also hasn't lost so I'm not sure if she'll get much bigger!


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

So i was giving him his milk, and he suddenly shook his head and something seemed to jump out of his ear/just below his ear onto my arms, then straight back into his fur. And then back onto my arm but then it completely vanished it happened so quickly and where i was holding onto finnley I couldn't move my hands quickly enough. Would that be a flea? I haven't ever actually seen a flea before as frankie is always treated for them and he is an indoor cat as we live by a main road. The vet sprayed him earlier, would fleas still be on him now? Or what else could this be?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

If it was brown then yes it's probably a flea. You need to treat the house as well as the cats.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

it will be a flea alright. In the ears is a prime hiding place when things are getting tough for them. When I first got mischief in February he was 480g at 8 weeks and very anaemic. I got him in the bath with the shower head and combed him through under the running water. I was shocked, hundreds of fleas were coming off him, I spent nearly 40 mins trying to get them all. They were hiding in his ears in the end and there was nothing else I could do so I used a spot on treatment. That finally did the trick. Finnley is a lot smaller and more vulnerable than mischief was. I would be tempted to ring your vets tomorrow and say he still has some fleas and ask if there is something else you can use, or if the spray will take time to get rid of them all. Your doing great x


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so pleased little Finnley is doing so well. I love his name! The flea will have been waiting in the carpet or somewhere similar so won't have be en affected by the vets treatment. Your flat will need treating. Use a good quality spray like RIP as there are some stories around which imply that some makes can be dangerous. I'm not sure how true that is but maybe worth checking out first.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Well done Tk. He is just such a beautiful baby and you are doing an amazing job with him. You will get tons of fantastic help and advice on here and lots of encouragement. 

He really suits his name as Finnleys are such handsome boys. I'm sure that he will grow up to be as big and strong as his Uncle Finn


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Agree that you need RIP or Indorex to do the house BUT I think that even these recommended brands contain Permethrin which is toxic for cats and would be a real risk for a tiny kitten like Finnley so use them carefully. I do a room at a time and then close the door keeping animal out for several hours or longer and also air the room before allowing cats back in.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Think all the long-acting sprays contain permethrin so it's *vital *to follow the instructions. Also wash his bedding (60c if possible) and dry it outside. The RIP Fleas website is very good about the flea lifecycle and getting rid of them:

http://www.ripfleas.co.uk/


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I just rang the vets again and they said that the fleas are probably jumping off him because the flea treatment is starting to take effect. They said he can't be treated again as that would be too much and where he is so young we have to be careful. They also said to watch for any going into his mouth as they will suck his gums and make him anaemic. I am going to treat the place this morning but i have to do it room by room because we live in a flat and i need to be able to put the cats somewhere while i do each room.
Frankie seems to be getting a bti rough this morning and i am not sure if i should allow it to continue or if i should stop him. They are still following each other around but frankie keeps sort of jumping onto finnley and biting (it isn't done in a hard way its like a soft playful way) at his neck. Do i stop him doing this?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Why will sucking his gums make him anaemic more than sucking his skin? Come to that I reckon that if he gets a flea in his mouth it will get swallowed PDQ. Bizarre. Also fleas don't live on cats, they hop on, feed and hop off. They are however correct he can't be treated again immediately.

Treat one room today, let it dry out and air properly, treat another tomorrow. Wash what you can. What have you treated your other cat with and when?


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I thought exactly the same about it gettinf swallowed! My other cat was treated with bob martin double action spot on on friday. He wasnt due to have it until this week but seeings as he was nearly due and i knew this 1 had fleas i gave him it a few days early. I don't know if that is the right thing ro use or not but it's always been on for us especially as frankie doesn't go outside. Can i spray the flea spray in bedrooms? I.e. the kids bedroom? I have 3 children and i am a bit worried about spraying this stuff near their beds...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

tinykitty said:


> I thought exactly the same about it gettinf swallowed! My other cat was treated with *bob martin double action spot on* on friday. He wasnt due to have it until this week but seeings as he was nearly due and i knew this 1 had fleas i gave him it a few days early. I* don't know if that is the right thing ro use or not* but it's always been on for us especially as frankie doesn't go outside. Can i spray the flea spray in bedrooms? I.e. the kids bedroom? I have 3 children and i am a bit worried about spraying this stuff near their beds...


No, it's not the right thing to use - firstly as it doesn't work, and secondly it is know to have caused toxic reactions and, on rare occasions, death in some cats  Please don't be too alarmed, as if your cat hasn't had a bad reaction to it so far he is unlikely to now, but effectiveness wise you may as well have put plain water on him.

You need to be using an effective spot-on like Advantage (I use this) instead - you can easily get it online from places like Animed - you can get Indorex etc. from them too. Not Frontline, that no longer works in most areas of the UK.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Glad he's improving, you're doing great! Whatever you use for fleas just check it's ok for his age. How is his sneezing? Dry, or clear droplets sneezes aren't too bad, but watch out for snotty sneezes or gunky eyes, which can be secondary infection from bacteria and need antibiotics. As he's so little and not looked after great before you got him I'd just check in his mouth once a day (hold his scruff and gently pull down his lower jaw with one finger in the middle, between his sharp little canines). Any sore red patches on his tongue get him to the vet for possible cat flu. Sounds like he's a little fighter and will be just fine, but better to nip these things in the bud as soon as you spot them. Good luck with hi, and love the name.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree Bob Martin is an absolute No No! You might want to try Broadline Spot on it is formulated differently to Frontline and IS effective it will also treat all worms/earmites etc... which will eliminate the need for a Tapeworm pill. It should work out cheaper too. I am so pleased things are turning around and success with little Finnley is within sight! He's so gorgeous and lovely the Frankie has taken to him too! XXX


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Doesnt Broadline rely on Fipronil the same as Frontline? 
I would rather use Advantage on the adult cat for his next treatment which cannot now be for several weeks.
OP...using a good household spray is very effective and as long as you let the rooms air it should be fine for the children.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

just a quick note, when treating each room, make sure you do the area round the skirting boards really well - some furniture moving will almost certainly be required. Spray the room and then leave the windows open for a few hours. I also lightly spray my bed, bedding, sofas etc etc, just to be safe (I'm pretty sure indorex gets bedbugs too!).

I am somewhat over cautious with fleas, but I'm in rented accommodation and figure that being overcautious is probably a good idea.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> Doesnt Broadline rely on Fipronil the same as Frontline?
> I would rather use Advantage on the adult cat for his next treatment which cannot now be for several weeks.
> OP...using a good household spray is very effective and as long as you let the rooms air it should be fine for the children.


It has something else in it too PP, Shosh commented on it as it is fairly new and it was being discussed in his surgery! he approved of it anyway! I don't know whether I can find the old thread now! I have never had a cat get fleas or worms (except for a kitten many years ago) but always treated them none the less! I have been using Broadlline for the last 8 months or so and no fleas on Liddy. XXX
EDIT. Here's Shosh's post from the old Broadline thread! but it's whatever you are happy with.
*We were talking about Broadline today, and I didn't realise at first but the fipronil carrier is different to that in Frontline (despite both being Merial products). Therefore the efficacy of Broadline is superior to Frontline, even though both are fipronil products.

Hope this helps. *


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Soozi said:


> it was being discussed in his surgery! he approved of it anyway!


it was being discussed in her surgery! she approved of it anyway 

p.s. I made the same mistake, that profile pic is really confusing...


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I thought all rhe flea products would be the samish i didn't realise some were no good. So if i have already pur bob martin on frankie can i give him some of the other stuff? Or do i have to wait now seeings as he had this?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Erenya said:


> it was being discussed in her surgery! she approved of it anyway
> 
> p.s. I made the same mistake, that profile pic is really confusing...


I do it all the time with Shosh even when I talk about her to my OH! Maybe if she would just shave that beard off! LOL!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious xxx


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Also did anyone see what i wrote about frankie with how hes acting towards finn is this ok?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> I thought all rhe flea products would be the samish i didn't realise some were no good. So if i have already pur bob martin on frankie can i give him some of the other stuff? Or do i have to wait now seeings as he had this?


No you can't treat him again for at least another month! but use one of the other Flea/worm treatments as suggested. Advocate do a combo spot on which will treat worms, ticks etc...
Here's one I used (Gold box) but now use Broadline which does the same I think I might alternate them from now on as cats get used to the same treatments sometimes. Sorry the photo is sideways! I use the gold pack on the right, the other treatment is for fleas only and is half the cost but you will need a wormer with that one.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Does Finn seen unhappy with the rough play? If he does I would prevent it because it might stress him out and it could lead to over grooming or soiling issues.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't give Frankie another spot-on until he is due, but get on with treating the house room by room. 

The active ingredient in the Bob Martin (so far as I can tell) is Imidacloprid. If it is it's the same as the one in Advantage, though as mentioned above the carrier can make a difference to the effectiveness. There have certainly been problems with Bob Martins not being effective in the past, and possibly due to unclear labelling dog products containing permethrin have been used on cats. 

Personally I steer clear of them as their website isn't clear about what the active ingredients are.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

He doesn't seem particularly bothered but I'm just worried frankie will hurt him. At the moment frankie keeps sniffing finns bum and then going and sniffing finns litter tray. And finn keeps trying to climb in frankies tray which I'm not letting him do as frankie clearly is not happy every time he goes near it.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Erenya said:


> just a quick note, when treating each room, make sure you do the area round the skirting boards really well - some furniture moving will almost certainly be required. Spray the room and then leave the windows open for a few hours. I also lightly spray my bed, bedding, sofas etc etc, just to be safe (I'm pretty sure indorex gets bedbugs too!).
> 
> I am somewhat over cautious with fleas, but I'm in rented accommodation and figure that being overcautious is probably a good idea.


Lots of vacuuming as well, before applying and for several weeks afterwards. It wakes up the pupae which are the ones that nothing kills.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> Also did anyone see what i wrote about frankie with how hes acting towards finn is this ok?


I agree with Sacremist if you think Frankie is being too rough with Finn then step in and distract Frankie with a toy.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

tinykitty said:


> He doesn't seem particularly bothered but I'm just worried frankie will hurt him. At the moment frankie keeps sniffing finns bum and then going and sniffing finns litter tray. And finn keeps trying to climb in frankies tray which I'm not letting him do as frankie clearly is not happy every time he goes near it.


It's quite natural to want to share trays. Is Frankie bothered about him going in even when Frankie isn't using it?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Most kittens play pretty rough. I'd actually be more concerned if Frankie showed no interest at all. Kittens use rough play to work out boundaries, to teach them when to stop playing and also to learn how to hunt. With Finnley being taken from his family very young, he might not have had the chance to learn this, so in many ways it's good that Frankie is stepping in as a big brother.

However, given the size difference, I would definitely keep an eye on them and make sure that Frankie's not being too rough, or that Finnley isn't getting stressed - keep an eye out for running away, hiding too much etc etc) Give it a couple of months and it'll probably be Finnley getting the upper hand


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad to see your doing a fantastic job with Frankie. he has landed on his feet with you as his mum.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I ended up calling frankie's name out sternly and he stopped. He's stalking finnley, following him around and now finnley is trying to get away from him and hiding under the cabinet where frankie can't get to, frankie is sitting by the cabinet trying to swoop his paws underneath it! what do i do? separate them?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Maybe separate them for a bit just to give finnley a break. Does Frankie react to catnip? if so, maybe a new catnip toy would distract him from Finnley, who wouldn't react, being too young


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> I ended up calling frankie's name out sternly and he stopped. He's stalking finnley, following him around and now finnley is trying to get away from him and hiding under the cabinet where frankie can't get to, frankie is sitting by the cabinet trying to swoop his paws underneath it! what do i do? separate them?


you couldn't get a little video of them on your phone could you? It could be over zealous play on Frankie's part but Finn might now be getting a little fed up or scared if he's hiding. Is there any growling or hissing going on? X


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Lots of vacuuming as well, before applying and for several weeks afterwards. It wakes up the pupae which are the ones that nothing kills.


I thought the point of Indorex is that the protection stays around for at least 6 months-1 year, so when the pupae hatch, they pretty much instantly die - or have I got that wrong?


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

i will try and get a video but frankie is being extremely jumpy, almost like he thinks he is being 'naughty' as every time i so much as move a small bit frankie jumps and runs off...!then goes back when he thinks i am not looking.


----------



## Nurture Animal Housing (May 18, 2015)

tinykitty said:


> Please don't judge me, i need some help urgently.
> I have a cat already which i got from 10 weeks, he was great and is now neutered and 2 years old.
> I wanted to get a new kitten as some company for my older cat.
> I looked high and low, for the right kitten, the right age etc. and i found the perfect kitten. I was shown photos, and told it was a male and 9 weeks old. When we arrived to collect our kitten, there were 16 kittens, and 3 mothers. The mothers were very very tiny themselves. There were 3 different litters apparently 10 weeks 9 weeks and 7 weeks 'all ready to go'. Our kitten was given to us, and looked very small but she assured us it was 9 weeks old. I took the kitten as to be quite honest i felt something bad might happen to it if i didn't as apparently the even tinier kittens were being collected tomorrow. Since we took him he has non stop cried and cried and cried. I took him into our pets at home and got an excellent member of staff. She took him our of the cat carrier and told me he was between 4-6 weeks old. She said he is underweight and she can feel his ribs. He has flee dirt all over him. She even weighed him and he was 0.2kg (200g). She gave me kitten milk and told me to mix with wheatabix and try putting it in a bowl and if not put it in a bottle (which we bought there too)....He won't take from the bottle at all, he won't drink from the bowl i don't know what to do!
> I was also told he was litter trained which he is clearly not going to be and the lady in pets at home said it could well be a female. I feel absolutely awful and i cannot believe this has happened to me. I feel so guilty for takign this kitten from its mother so young and it won't eat at all. But i can't take it back to that place i just can't do it. I am in tears here. please someone help me


firstly, take a breath. You have taken responsibility for this little one and everything you have done is with good intentions. I have a wealth of experience breeding cats and dogs, in welfare scenarios and for showing etc. Firstly get the fleas treated and keep the little one warm. Get a heat mat. You don't want him/ her losing calories trying to keep warm. Secondly, stick to kitten milk but NOT Weetabix. This is not part of a normal feline diet. I personally have had lots of success with Royal Canine mother and baby food. Its very good. You can buy tinned, soft food from your vet which is high calorie and can be mixed with warm water and syringed into the mouth. Feed every 2 hours in the day and every 4 at night until he/she begins to feed himself. A drop of honey on the tongue gives energy. When your little one is gaining strength and you can think a bit more clearly, I would seriously consider contacting the RSPCA about the breeder. This is not responsible breeding and behaviour like this gives good breeders a bad name. it also sounds like the mother of the kittens was not much more than a baby herself. Good luck.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I think you need to supervise Frankie's play. I think that's what he's trying to do but Finnley is too small for rough play. But if Finnley is up to it, you should leave them to play a little before you intervene (and intervene only when you feel it's getting rough).That's what a mother cat would do and if you do this every time, at some point the cats would realise that play that is too rough is not desirable. 

The way to stop play sometimes is to distract them. Throw a ball around or use a cat toy. If it gets too much you can even make a loud noise (I'm thinking metal ustensil on the floor type of noise). Once they stop, seprate the cats. Wait for a little bit half an hour or more then you can start again. 

But let Finnley play a little, if he seems like he's holding his own because he needs to learn to do that with a bigger cat.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

It doesn't sound like play to me, although it's difficult to establish without seeing it.

I would keep them apart for a while and start introductions again in a few weeks when the kitten is a bit bigger.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinykitty said:


> i will try and get a video but *frankie is being extremely jumpy, almost like he thinks he is being 'naughty' *as every time i so much as move a small bit frankie jumps and runs off...!then goes back when he thinks i am not looking.


Just a wee note - try to be careful not to 'favour' Finnley as Frankie could pick up the wrong vibe from you and feel rejected. I know this is very difficult when you are having to do so much for Finn at the moment due to his age. I would suggest that you try to put Finn in a room on his own for a short time - preferably caged to keep him safe - and then give Frankie a good 30 minutes of fuss and love so he knows he is still your baby too. This will also help him to be more accepting of Finn because he won't be feeling pushed out.

I think you are doing such a great job here, well done for working at it so hard.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> It doesn't sound like play to me, although it's difficult to establish without seeing it.
> 
> I would keep them apart for a while and start introductions again in a few weeks when the kitten is a bit bigger.


I agree it is hard to know without seeing it. If it's not play, like stalking and pounching then it's an issue. Bunny kicking is generally play but it can become rough. And MB is right, some cats feel they are being pushed out if a new cat arrives. They think there might not be much resources as before so less food, drink, affection. Ask the kids if they can spend some time distracting and fussing over Frankie when you're feeding Finnley.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Only just seen this thread so not read through all the replies, you sound like you are doing a great job with him but the breeder does need reporting for cruelty if you haven't done that already. Finnley sounds like he is going from strength to strength, well done, it isn't easy hand rearing kittens but as long as he is gaining weight that is the main thing. All the best with him and hope he continues to thrive and grow stronger each day x


----------



## ZiggysSlave (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't have any advice to offer that hasn't already been given, just wanted to say well done you for all your hard work - sounds like you are doing everything you can for the adorable little man, he's such a cutie! I'm sure he will continue to thrive in your care and look forward to seeing more pics of both of them :O)


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I just did the weigh in the first day (saturday) on my kitchen scale he was 299g yesterday he was 309g and today he is 339g?! Same scale and i weighed him a few times to make sure i was right....


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I am pretty sure frankie is trying to play, because when finnley is asleep frankie just sniffs at him and does not do anything and walks off. He was just doing it again, and i was trying to video (without any luck) finnley was trying to climb the sofa and frankie ran over and tried to bite his neck again causing finnley to fall back (he was not far up the sofa, i was watching closely), and finnley yelped and hissed loudly and frankie backed right off into a corner....i think he is trying to play and isn't sure how.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

It does sound like play to me, i doubt if Frankie will hurt Finn but if it seems like their play is getting a bit rough just distract Frankie with food or a toy, My Pea is a big girl and my Finn was so small i was convinced she was going to squash him, she had this habit of just belly flopping onto him...Finn was fine, he gave as good as he got and now he's bigger he certainly makes her sorry for what she did while he was small..


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

tinykitty said:


> I just did the weigh in the first day (saturday) on my kitchen scale he was 299g yesterday he was 309g and today he is 339g?! Same scale and i weighed him a few times to make sure i was right....


It sounds like Finnley is doing well They do put on weight quickly once they start eating, especially in his case where he has some catching up to do.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Gosh LostSoul, those photos are so cute, especially the one in the box. Finn was so tiny in them. 

I think if Finnley is hissing at Frankie and he's backing off then he's learning to tell Frankie off and soon Frankie will have a new boss


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Darwin always used to start the fight in our house and when he got tired of her Einstein, being that little bit bigger just used to sit on her. We'd hear this muffled meow and Einstein would be sitting on her head


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

tinykitty said:


> View attachment 231137
> View attachment 231138


Super cute. But tiny indeed...


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

tinykitty said:


> I'm not using the cartons! I didn't mean them i have 'kitty milk' formula pets at home own brand that i make up with water and the powder like a babies bottle. This is what they showed me to get and so i got it. i hadn't added the wheatabix to the milk i have only been giving him the milk in a bottle every few hours when he seems to be looking for it, he seems to take when he wants then i wipe him and then he goes to sleep again. When i first started to wipe him to get him to wee it was very yellow. Now, since feeding him myself every few hours his wee is much more diluted and there is more of it. I also have all my kids at home as it is saturday and i have no transport as my husband is at work. I know everyone thinks i am doing it all wrong but i really am trying my absolute best and i just feel like crying. My mother has told me to take him back/to a dogs home and is really angry with me. I was anticipating a 9 week old litter trained kitten who was eating solids, as that is exactly what i was told he was, and i am trying with every bone in my body not to fall in love with this little one as i am so scared i am going to do it all wrong and it will die or something. My other cat is also not reacting well - he is terified of the new kitten. I am very grateful for everyone who has taken the time to reply and try to help me though.


You're doing well, fingers crossed everything will turn out fine. 
Other cat must sense you're upset, wait till the little one is through and he might settle. If things come to worse with the latter, there are solutions. You'll think about that in a few weeks time.
All the best with the care and with juggling things at home. Only a few tough weeks to go hopefully.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Erenya said:


> I thought the point of Indorex is that the protection stays around for at least 6 months-1 year, so when the pupae hatch, they pretty much instantly die - or have I got that wrong?


The fleas they hatch into do, but it the vacuuming helps to encourage them to hatch which is a Good Thing.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

tinykitty said:


> I just did the weigh in the first day (saturday) on my kitchen scale he was 299g yesterday he was 309g and today he is 339g?! Same scale and i weighed him a few times to make sure i was right....


He might be growing faster, plus input/output makes a difference - if he has just fed and needs to toilet vs empty tum, bladder & bowels.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

It sounds as though Frankie is playing you would be surprised at how rough play can get it also sounds like Finnley is doing really well on his weight eating and playing. He sounds like a little fighter lol. Well done it's all down to you  

Viv xx


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

He has done 2 poos today 1 just before weighing him.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

tinykitty said:


> He has done 2 poos today 1 just before weighing him.


He's coming along in leaps and bounds now under your care, Keep it up Finnley!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have just started reading this thread, it sounds like you are doing such a fantastic job and are giving him such a good life compared to the life he started with!

Please, please, please (if you haven't already) report the breeder for the cruelty to these poor cats :-( !

Well done and thank you for giving this kitten such a good chance in life


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

LostSoul said:


> It does sound like play to me, i doubt if Frankie will hurt Finn but if it seems like their play is getting a bit rough just distract Frankie with food or a toy, My Pea is a big girl and my Finn was so small i was convinced she was going to squash him, she had this habit of just belly flopping onto him...Finn was fine, he gave as good as he got and now he's bigger he certainly makes her sorry for what she did while he was small..
> View attachment 231433
> View attachment 231435
> View attachment 231436


I remember Finn when he was tiny LS! He's still gorgeous I just love the heart on his chest! Adorable boy! :Kiss:Joyful xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Those pics of little Pea and Finn @LostSoul are absolutely scrumptious!!!!!! Of course we're waiting for similar of Frankie and tiny Finn


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

@LostSoul it is always amazing when you look back and see how tiny they have been. I remember seeing Finn when he was tiny and thinking he was as cute as a button with his markings looking like a big smile

@tinykitty you are doing amazing, sounds as the wee one is coming on with leaps and bounds. It's also great to see photos of Frankie, what a handsome wee man xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

tinykitty said:


> I just did the weigh in the first day (saturday) on my kitchen scale he was 299g yesterday he was 309g and today he is 339g?! Same scale and i weighed him a few times to make sure i was right....


Anywhere from 10-30gm per day is normal


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Frankie has been patiently waiting for the last 45 minutes by the sofa as Finley is sleeping on the sofa. I think he is definitely trying to play, as he doesn't do anything while Finley is sleeping - and just waits for him to wake up!


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Pleased to hear Finley is doing so well - you've obviously done a great job!
Sounds like he and Frankie are going to get along ok too. 
It does seem like play to me too - if Frankie wanted to hurt him he would!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It looks like everything is going well! I'm sure Frankie would not allow Finnley to sleep if he was wanting to be aggressive! I think they are going to be just fine together! So pleased for you! XXX


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad to see everyone treating tinykitty very well and hope Finley continues on a path to greatness

Gone are the days when judgmental people roamed these forums


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

How sweet that Frankie is waiting for Finnley to wake up. it sounds like they will have lots of fun together!
Glad all is going well for Tiny Kitty now!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw it is very sweet that Frankie is waiting for Finnley to wake up. At 2, he's a bit of a kitten himself and has now found a good playmate


----------

